# which states have the cheapest rural acreage ?



## tarmogoyf

hi, which states have the cheapest rural acreage ?


----------



## Cabin Fever

Ususally the ones with poor soils, low rainfall and very deep or non-existent groundwater.


----------



## fishhead

MN used to have cheap land. Low prices may be returning with this new economy.


----------



## tarmogoyf

what, like arizona or something ? Im just trying to find some cheap land. I was trying to stay local to florida if possible. I had found a large, well large to me, lot of 24 acres for $10,000 and then my computer crashed a few days later. I lost the link to it and it seems everything else in this state is insanely expensive. I dont really know much about any of this as you can probably tell. I am trying to find something around 5-10+ acres in the 10k range soemwhere near me, but didnt want to go through all 50 states on landwatch.com or landandfarm.com


----------



## txquilter

landsofamerica.com will allow you to narrow it even to Counties.


----------



## goatlady

price is dependent on location of the property AND the usability of the property and the usability is a totally personal or business criteria. If you are looking for homestead property the price will reflect the water availability/potability, access year round, utility availability, etc. I have friends who bought a great piece of property dirt cheap even for this area because the power company would NEVER run power to the property. Friends already had solar panels so fine with them. Best process is to figure out WHERE you want to be, THEN start looking for property.


----------



## boxwoods

cheap land in upstate NY, but taxes are high


----------



## shellbug

South Central Missouri, north central and northwest arkansas


----------



## Guest

Land and Farm should also let you go by state and county--did when we listed on there anyway.


----------



## tarmogoyf

thanks a lot for your help everyone.

landsofamerica.com is a nice site too, thanks.


----------



## MN Gardener

Actually, I have seen land really low in MN lately. I have seen sales for about $750 / acre in the Cotton / Meadowlands area. I think they are even lower further north. Potlatch is also selling a lot of their land off too. They are usually larger parcels (80 - 120+ acres). It is mostly forest, with newer growth.


----------



## o&itw

24 acres for 10K?.... must be a swamp or a sink hole. I don't think you are going to find much livable land in Florida for less than $450 and acre, unless there is some kind of lien on it.


----------



## Navotifarm

It's kind of difficult to do generalities as to states but you can find very cheap land that has been strip mined or timbered. Or you could buy the worst looking house in the best neighborhood where you are, fix it up, sell it at a big profit and raise your ability to buy land where you really want to be.


----------



## Lizza

I'd go with an area of the country you want to live in and start your search from there and find the cheaper areas. If you only requirement is cheap land, like Cabin Fever mentioned, usually it's for a reason and make sure you find that reason out, and make sure you can live with the reason. In Oregon land is expensive, especially west of the Cascades, but go somewhere like Christmas Valley (it's in Eastern Oregon) and you can buy loads of land for cheap, it's all scrub brush, I wouldn't want to live out there. A little north and it's Bend area, more expensive but much nicer place to live.


----------



## Nevada

If you make offers directly to property owners you can still find land near Montello, NV in the $50 to $75 per acre range. It looks like desert around there, but since it's in the Great Basin the water table is prolific (water at around 150 feet producing 20 to 40 gpm). That's the lowest priced usable land I'm aware of.


----------



## tarmogoyf

cool, thanks for your advice.


----------



## Freeholder

morningstar said:


> I'd go with an area of the country you want to live in and start your search from there and find the cheaper areas. If you only requirement is cheap land, like Cabin Fever mentioned, usually it's for a reason and make sure you find that reason out, and make sure you can live with the reason. In Oregon land is expensive, especially west of the Cascades, but go somewhere like Christmas Valley (it's in Eastern Oregon) and you can buy loads of land for cheap, it's all scrub brush, I wouldn't want to live out there. A little north and it's Bend area, more expensive but much nicer place to live.


My mother and step-father lived in Christmas Valley for a while. The biggest problem is that the water table is WAY deep and even if you do get a well in, the water may not be much good. 

When I look at land on eBay, there is usually some available here in Klamath County. If it's cheap, it's 1. remote (never get utilities, which isn't a problem for everyone, but driving fifty miles or more to go grocery shopping might be), or 2. high elevation (Klamath Falls is at 4100' approximately, which is high, but some of the land for sale is quite a bit higher, meaning an even shorter growing season), or 3. no water available. Sometimes all three points apply. It's ALWAYS best to do a feet-on-the-ground search so you really know what you are getting!

Kathleen


----------



## belladulcinea

Actually you can get really nice acreages in Oklahoma pretty inexpensively. But we're a far piece from Florida!


----------



## Farmsteader

shellbug said:


> South Central Missouri, north central and northwest arkansas


Please show us land in NO OR nowest Arkansas, for 10k with a well, not existant unless it is a tax lien perhaps, then you gotta do a lot of research on every one you bid on. IF there is a lack of employment land is also less expensive. Forclosers are a good bet to look into. Wait till winter comes there will be deals out there, inflation is on the verge of hitting us and energy costs plus other goods will hurt folks. I wish there was a better time coming , but we are accepting the Corp. Rulers and War Machine economy . Good Luck and we do hope you find a perfect place to buy, do let us know what areas look good.


----------



## benevolance

Well it all depends on what you need

My wife and I bought 80 acres in Southern Vermont in the Green Mountain National Forest... For $80k For this area it is a deal...Land is 5 and 10 times that much nearby... But the piece we found has no power lines running...And it's access is an old unmaintained class 4 road...which needs to have some work done.

It is good farm land with southern exposure lots of water and a 35 acre stand of mature sugar maples ready to be tapped... We felt like we got lucky...

But from a real estate agents perspective the land needed to have $25k spent running power poles to the land and then it needed an excavator to come in and ditch the access road and then dump like 10 tandem loads of gravel over the road to fix it up

The real estate agent wants to get in, get out and get paid...They do not want to tie up money or do a lengthy upgrade not usually. So when this land came for sale we bought it...

I will save up and Buy a $10-15k excavator and fix the road myself ( I can use the machine to clear land and get the farm going... not to mention put my well in.. dig my basement.. on and on... And we are prepared to live off grid.

So if you are prepared to do without, or to fix up a parcel of land with some hard work you can find deals... IMHO

But you need to buy land in an area you like..and you need to ask yourself what you want to do with that land...No good buying land in New Mexico if you want to farm...It is pretty desolate mostly. Look at what you want to grow.. the water requirements..Look at the climate figure out what USDA zone the plants and trees you will plant can tolerate for cold in the winter and then check the area you are looking to buy land in..

For example our land is in USDA zone 5... on the tip of Zone zone 6..So we looked at what fruit and nut trees we could plant on that land... and came up with a homestead or organic orchard plan that worked for that climate. So if you have your heart set on growing citrus you cannot buy land in Wisconsin no matter how cheap it is 

It took my wife and I over three years once we got hunting full time to find a parcel that suited our needs with southern exposure available water affordable acreage..etc. In that time we learned more about the area and what we could do and could not do...So our goals and expectations changed a little on the way... sitting down and planning out things helps a lot... Figuring out what your goals are helps too.

It is easy to SAY.. " want to move to the country and farm" But when you are asked what will you do...It is a whole other ballgame...You have to know.

Just looking for the cheapest acreage possible is a recipe for disaster unless you get very lucky.

I can tell you from my search that there is good farm land in the mountains of eastern Tennessee in the Sneadville area.. good water... nice climate.. mild winters with a little bit of snow. We almost bought a parcel there for $1200 an acre. We also found land for $1200 an acre in Ripley West Virginia..that had good elevation and water... Had some slope to it.. but it was workable for a farm...and it was $1200 an acre... Again West Virgina has a decent climate...Winters are not severe you can grow almost anything short of citrus in a fruit tree.. Zone 6 and 7... So a pretty decent climate with mild winters.

The point someone else made about where there are not a lot of jobs is a VALID ONE! In all three areas I just mentioned there are almost no Jobs... Luckily for me my wife is a school teacher and she can travel 30 miles up the road for a job no problem. But unless you have money tucked away or you have a fail safe plan to make all this money farming...You will want to consider the fact that in remote areas where land is affordable there is no industry and jobs are scarce...You better figure that into any plans you have for buying land and moving as well.


----------



## luvrulz

tarmogoyf said:


> what, like arizona or something ? Im just trying to find some cheap land. I was trying to stay local to florida if possible. I had found a large, well large to me, lot of 24 acres for $10,000 and then my computer crashed a few days later. I lost the link to it and it seems everything else in this state is insanely expensive. I dont really know much about any of this as you can probably tell. I am trying to find something around 5-10+ acres in the 10k range soemwhere near me, but didnt want to go through all 50 states on landwatch.com or landandfarm.com


24 acres in Florida for $10k? What are you smoking? You surely saw that in a dream cause land hasn't been that cheap in 40 years if not longer! You can look at www.acreage.com too for more deals - - not ncessarily in Florida!!


----------



## Quiver0f10

shellbug said:


> northwest arkansas


Not sure what you consider cheap, but in my opinion NW Arkansas does not have cheap land. I have seen land pretty decent in SW MO though.

The cheapest I myself have seen is Northern Maine. You can get land for under $1K an acre.


----------



## rickfrosty

Quiver0f10 said:


> Not sure what you consider cheap, but in my opinion NW Arkansas does not have cheap land. I have seen land pretty decent in SW MO though.
> 
> The cheapest I myself have seen is Northern Maine. You can get land for under $1K an acre.


I'm a realtor in Maine, and I think it's a great, safe place to be - especially if you pay close attention to what will grow here, maybe have earth-sheltered greenhouses for a head start.
Northern ME is all Aroostook county, and is like, a 3 or 4 hardiness zone (as I recall ?), so ya have to be carefull what you try to grow, but 'The County' supplied potatos for the whole east back in the day !
I like N W Maine, not too far from NH or Quebec, silghtly warmer & not too many roads/people . Especially as the economy worsens you should find deals.
Right now 60 - 100 acres is reverting to old 'rule of thumb' price of $1,000 per acre, but with unmaintained road & no power maybe a little less ?
My favorite retreat-farm land is 153 acres, end of unmaintained decent road, no power (of course), nothing but a mountain & a whole mountainous unpopulated township to your back & taxes have been $134/yr. - I'd like to have it myself, but already have land & my real estate career has just about collapsed, so need to watch last 'crap-dollars' carefully. Should be able to get this for under $100k, maybe a good bit under ?


----------

